# Mutual gaining/feeding yourself



## ReefCheif (Apr 23, 2018)

I have been lurking on dims for a solid 18 years now. I'm a longtime fat admirer and feeder. I've been relatively skinny for awhile. Years ago I had gained quite a bit with my girlfriend at first it was on accident (when we met I was super skinny 16 year old at 6' and 135 lbs and she was 5 7" and around 190) I was actively feeding her throughout our relationship and about 6 years into she was 260 and one day she started making fun of me because my belly was hanging out of my shirt. I was so focused on her body and feeding her I hadn't realized I had gotten pretty chubby myself. At first I was a bit self conscious since I'd always been really skinny but she assured me she liked my stretch marks and love handles. She used to rub my belly while I was the one usually doing the belly rubbing. She would buy ice cream and other snacks I liked and we would always stuff ourselves silly. I was only about 190 at the time. After a year of us gaining together I was up to about 240. We always enjoyed stuffing together and I've always loved to cook so I was cooking for both of us. I plateaued around 255 and she was right around 300. It was a great time in my life. I've been single for a few years I had lost a lot of weight and was down to 140. I decided I had gotten too skinny so I started purposefully gaining again. I'm back up to about 190 now but I really miss having a girlfriend to gain with and encourage. I guess I'll have to keep stuffing my face until I meet someone. Any emcouragement would be appreciated


----------



## BigFA (Apr 28, 2018)

You were in a wonderful relationship that many of us FA's dream of. I would love to be in a mutual gaining relationship like that. I decided some time ago to quit worrying about my weight and enjoy all the food the world has to offer. I found self-feeding to be very pleasurable and enjoyed the weight I was putting on. I would try and find another woman who clearly loves to eat and develop a friendship and see where it leads. I know many heavier women clearly love heavier men who can share their passion for eating and dining out. Good luck and keep us posted. :eat1:


----------



## GrowingBoy (Aug 14, 2018)

Well, it does appear to happen in real life, if you believe this: https://www.confessionpost.com/8908/My-wife-is-fattening-me-up


----------



## voluptuouslover (Sep 18, 2018)

I now this thread started a while ago....but wanted to respond a bit to ReefCheif and anyone interested!

I was in a similar situation as you.....just done with college though....I had always loved my Girlfriends heavier and that seemed to be increasing as the years went by. I started my first desk job after college and my Girlfriend for several years was finishing up her last year and a half of college when we moved in together.
She was Beautiful and quite chunky and we were so compadable and in love I felt we would get married eventually. She became a little or should I say chunky homemaker when she wasn't in class making great carb laiden dinners and baking all the time while I was at my desk job all day. When I would get home she would have a huge meal prepared and directly following a great cake or desert she made of some sort and then we would settle down on the couch and watch some movies and snack and talk some.. The months passed by and we happy as can be. I started noticing she was gaining weight week by week and many months into living together I am sure she put on 20-30 Lbs. I didn't say anything for fear she might get upset and try and diet. We kept the same routine and even on the weekends we stopped getting together with all our couples friends and just go out to some great dinners with the money I was making now. As we approached our first year of living together I happened to come home from work to see her sitting and snacking with a bag of chips on the couch and she was tearing up and sad. I asked her what was wrong and sat next to her....she told me she had her annual check up with her doctor and she said she got repremanded forever about how much weight she has gained since last year. I consoled her and told her she looked Beautiful and she looked better than ever.
She then was feeling better after hugging even knowing that she had gained close to 60 Lbs. in that time and she said "do you want start excercising and go on a diet with me?'" I just stood there I am sure with a confused look on my face and that's when she said "You didn't even realize that I am not the only that has gotten Fat since we moved in together".....I was in shock and then she endearingly Patted my belly when she said "don't worry I think you look great bigger" I was aroused, confused and then aroused again.....and felt really good as she rubbed my belly with a smile on her face looking at me. How could it be that I didn't even recognize getting a big belly. We decided to have a mutual gaining relationship ...it was incredibly always teasing each other eating a ton and loving every minute of it.


----------

